# PCOS ... Ruined my life!



## esha

Yes... Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome could possibly be one of THE worst things to happen to a female. Basically i's when your hormones are imbalance which causes many side effects. If you have it (apparently effects many women) basically it's a B***ch lol.

I was diagnosed with it I believe the end of gr.11 but I really didn't start noticing the side effects until the end of gr.12. It just started out as my mom nagging that I've been getting bigger and to lay off on the food. But I've been eating exactly how I was previously, and doing the same amount of activity. I know as you get older you require to do more activities to keep fit.. but at 16?? Anyways so she took me to the doctor and complained that I had been gaining weight and they ran tests and concluded that I, in fact, have this stupid syndrome.

So the big side effects I've been seeing on myself is of course the weight gain. It's like even if I eat a carrot I gain 5 pounds from it while my friends can each pizza, pop etc. and not gain a pound. IT'S NOT FAIR!!! It pisses me off, and it feels like I have to exercise 3 times more than anyone else has to. So since about the end of gr.11, beginning of gr.12 it's been effecting my self-esteem.

Next, it causes excessive hair..no unfortunately not on your head.. but everywhere else on the body! It wasn't bad until mid gr.12 when I started to notice getting darker hairs on my jawline, sideburns, chin, neck, stomach.. essentially everywhere!! So I had bleached my face until the end of gr.12, it started to get harder though because those stubborn darker hairs would not bleach. But the summer after gr.12 my mom took me to Epiderma where I started my laser treatment on my face and stomach. I've noticed great if not awesome results on my stomach. Just my face isn't working quite as well, in fact, I think I'm getting more hair. And it's been making me depressed because I feel like I have to cake on the make-up for it to not show and it's super embarrassing to go in public with a lot of facial hair on your face. It's annoying too because the way laser works is after your treatment your hair doesn't dissappear.. after a week or 2 they start to fall out, sometimes you have to pull them out. but you wait 6 weeks until the next treatment and you have to trim the hairs inbetween each. And right now I'm at the point where I'm having to trim the hairs on my face EVERYDAY! It's the biggest annoyance in the WORLD.

Due to the weight gain you get pigmented skin, I have it on my armpits and in my neck. So I feel so embarassed and most of the time try not to wear tank tops or anything of that sort and I never put my hair up. Because that also exposes my "hairy face" for lack of a better word.

Lastly, if you haven't noticed it's been making me depressed. I feel like it's so much to put up with for just one person and it's unfair for the people that have to go through this. I wish this upon NO WOMAN EVER. It really makes you depressed and brings down your self-esteem. I wish there was a cure for it but unfortunately not. You just have to watch your weight (easy said than done) and sometimes your insurance would cover your laser (they cover half of mine.. which came up to be $3000).

But anyways I just felt like ranting about this, sorry if it's long, but if you made it this far then I appreciate you reading this.


----------



## AprilRayne

I'm so sorry you're going through this! I know there's several ladies on here that suffer from this as well. Hopefully they'll be able to relate and give you some advice!


----------



## bella1342

Yeah, I'm so sorry too. I really had no idea what it was until you posted about it, and then I went and googled it to learn more about it. I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Ashley

I'm sorry! This must have been difficult, especially for someone in high school.


----------



## blueangel1023

I totally understand where you're coming from and I feel your pain. I was diagnosed with PCOS a few yrs back. I always wondered why every single time I lose 15-20lbs, I eventually gain it back. No matter how many times I lose the weight, it always comes back to haunt me...Arrghhh! So I pretty much gave up. Thank goodness I'm 5'7 so my height gives me leverage...lol. The doc says I'm not obese in any way, just borderline overweight from my average weight range. I don't have high cholesterol or high blood pressure. I might have a chance of being diabetic though. My hair started thinning when I was perhaps 16? It's been awhile I tend to lose track, but I don't let that get the best of me. I maintain a normal lifestyle and most of the time ppl don't even know there's something wrong with me til I actually tell them I have PCOS. I do have irregular periods and sometimes Aunt flow is missing for up to 3 months. BC is the only way I can regulate it. Luckily I don't have excessive hair growing in weird places or have acne/oily skin (except for my scalp) I have to wash my hair every single day or else you could probably fry chicken with the grease in my hair...lol. The only thing that's worries me is not being able to conceive and have kids in the future.

When I was in HS I did have low self esteem and I often did get depressed. Since I got into cosmetics and developed new hobbies, I found life isn't so bad after all. I'm not letting some disease get the best of me. It's ok to rant and you're entitled to it. Just letting you know you're not the only one out there. Be strong!


----------



## Adrienne

I'm so sorry about what's happening to you. The teenage years are hard enough alone as it is. I've never heard of this. Is it something that occurs just during the teen years? How do you treat it or does it go away on it's own?


----------



## magneticheart

I'm so sorry about what you're going through! I can't even begin to imagine how awful it is. Before you posted I'd never heard of the syndrome but it must be really tough for you.

I can't really give you any advice because I've never been in your situation but I hope the laser treatment works for you and that you start to feel much better about yourself real soon.


----------



## Andi

One of my very good friends was diagnosed with PCOS when she was 20. She had been jo-jo dieting throughout her teens, and she only got her period when she started to take the pill. She doesnÂ´t have the hair problem, but her weight really depressed her.

I remember her being really glad to finally know whatÂ´s going on with her, and to have an explanation for why she gains weight so fast.

I kinda lost touch with her, but I think she has a mild case. I know symptoms can vary, and I feel for you. I really do! IÂ´m sorry you have to go through all this!


----------



## esha

I really hope it gets better too, thanks for your kind words!

Yea so your ovaries have tiny little cysts on them which makes you more prone to cystic cancer. And it does make it harder to conceive so I'm a little worried about that but because they said they caught it earlier I should be okay. I actually just finished my first year of university lol but yea it really did effect me during high school.

Adrienne: nope it can happen at any age, it's apparently hereditary but I don't know anyone in my family that has it. So that's a bit scary. My best friend's mom actually was recently diagnosed with it and told her that if she didn't have her kids when she did (she married young, 19) she wouldn't have been able to. You can treat it but you can't cure it. Many take metformin, a pill that helps you not get diabetes. And the rest is just watching what you eat and your portion intake, laser or waxing for your hair, psychiatrist for your depression etc.

Blueangel, I'm glad I have someone to relate to. I don't have high cholesterol or blood sugar but yea I'm probe to diabetes too. It doesn't help that my grandpa had it and my mom is boarderline.


----------



## MaddyBoo718

esha129 and blueangel, i can totally relate. i was diagnosed with PCOS a few months ago. as i don't have the weight-gaining problem for whatever reason, i get seriously moody, i have so much hair everywhere (chin, upper lip, slight sideburns, and stomach), and of course, the terrible terrible cramps and PMS. i went on a progesterin-based birth control pill to balance the hormones and take care of my terrible PMS (i would PMS and have doubling-over-in-pain cramps about 2-3 weeks a month, and my periods would last for over a week, and they were very heavy and painful). one time i even had to miss school because of PMS. but the BC helped so so much, and my periods are regulated now. no one deserves this at all. honestly, it's terribly depressing. i wouldn't wish this on anyone. i'm sorry that you have this, too.


----------



## JuliaDream

I'm sorry you are going through this. I was diagnosed with pcos in '98. The hair issues and weight struggles have been the hardest to deal with. There was a book written by a female doctor with pcos where she maps out a diet for women with pcos. I never had enough willpower to stick to it though.


----------



## gejba

I know exactly what you're going through and sympathies with you.

I was diagnosed 2 years ago, but have it for about 5. I started with Aldactone (Spironolactone) 2 years ago and my condition was improving until they put me on pill as part of my treatment. I had terrible side effects but suffered them for 9 months and it paid off - my hormones are balanced now. I still take Aldactone to maintain hormonal balance until I decide to get pregnant. 

I lost most of the excess hair - other I successfully removed with laser treatments.

One of the main things that I have to do is watch WHAT I eat and not so much how much calories I intake. I researched PCOS and saw that main problem seamed to be insulin imbalance - so I switched to wholegrain product, no sugar, lots of vegetables (not fruit) and min 1,5 liters of water a day. Plus regular exercises â€“ bike, swimming, dance â€¦ It worked for me.


----------



## zarine

I was diagnosed with PCOS at 18 - I am now 23 and in the last few months I have finally had success in treating my symptoms by visiting a naturopath that specialises in fertility issues. Previously I had been to conventional doctors and professors of endocrinology to no avail. Here were my symptoms:

- irregular periods ranging from 6 weeks to 6 months apart

- hormonal acne - after 4 years of persistent breakouts it has gone, and the scars are fading. In the last couple of months I have received compliments on my skin.

- severe pms - I should say my naturopath was alarmed when I said on my first visit that I had terrible mood swings, severe anxiety &amp; depression and crying episodes for up to 2 weeks at a time. I was seriously starting to think I had bi-polar disorder. I would also get painful breasts, bloating and nasty cramps throughout the month.

- hot flashes - I only started experiencing this from christmas last year and it terrified me enough to seek out better help

- borderline hypoglycemia

Now for some positive advice for those who are recently diagnosed (*sorry about the medical jargon but it is important to learn):

- insist on getting thorough blood testing to check these hormones: luteinizing hormone (LH), Follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH), total and free testosterone, DHEAs, prolactin, androstenedione, progesterone.

This helps to screen out related illnesses and will help you pinpoint where you have an hormone imbalance. PCOS ladies typically have a high LH to FSH ratio and elevated testerone levels (which causes the acne and hair growth)

- get your fasting insulin and glucose levels tested as this wills screen you for Insulin Resistance (again which PCOSers usually have) and Type 2 Diabetes. An oral glucose tolerance test is best for pcosers as abnormal readings often show up after a 2 hour interval.

- finally get you lipid levels (cholesterol) tested as PCOSers typically have high cholesterol and triglycerides.

I just wanted to say there is hope out there. I had been told I could not have children, told by a lady doctor I was 'lucky' to have so few periods, told to go on the pill and come back for fertility drugs when I wanted to have kids...now most of my symptoms are gone and I feel I am 'alive' again.

To be continued next post.

Continued...

Solutions 

The biggest thing that is going to help a PCOS sufferer is being self-disciplined in becoming informed and taking action accordingly. I am not being harsh, the simple fact is PCOS is not currently curable and the general medical community are relatively ill-informed regarding it.

Self-discipline is needed because the biggest things that are going to make a positive impact on the condition are lifestyle changes, not metformin (glucophage) or the birth control pill which in recent scientific studies are being discovered to cause several side effects that can actually worsen the health of a woman with pcos. [e.g. PCOS Metformin takers have elevated homocysteine levels which is associated with heart disease and chronic fatigue and cervical cancer].

*Lifestyle changes:*

- Exercise helps counteract the effect of insulin-resistance and in regularising hormones (see above re: homocysteine) as well as aiding weight maintenance. This is especially important as insulin resistance and high levels of insulin and luteinizing hormone are the prime reason pcos'ers do not ovulate and are the cause of a host of associated problems.

- Diet is an obvious issue. A diet based on good quality carbs like wholegrains and vegetables, lean meat, omega 3 &amp; 6 fats from fish, nuts and seeds, and low in processed food like processed meat, starchy food (potato chips), sugar and dairy (like icecream) combined with regular exercise is going to supercharge your body like no drug can do.

Being extreme is impossible for most people so if you going to have a treat have a better alternative option. For instance I was addicted to milk chocolate but I find since cutting down my sugar intake and opting to eat dark chocolate (less sugar) I only need a piece or two and I feel satisfied.

- Other issues to think about are stress and sleep. This is my main problem area as I am both a worrier workaholic and a night-owl type. But again, investing in 8 hours of sleep helps with weight control and in balancing your hormones. Minimising stress is important as continual stress puts the body into a constant state of 'alarm' which effects everything: the organs, hormones and nervous system - which in turn will effect the prime problems that women with PCOS deal with: increased fat gain, thyroid problems, insulin resistance and fertility/sex drive problems (to name a few). Stress also triggers increased appetite, anxiety and depression.

The above ideas are what I have summarised from a information booklet provided by the Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome Association of Australia and a book called "The Natural Diet Solution for PCOS &amp; Infertility" by Dr Nancy Dunne (a naturopath who has a daughter with PCOS - I have no affiliations). It is extremely informative and is not just a diet book but fully explains the things I have touched upon regarding how hormones work, etc. I would also recommend joining a online forum for PCOS sufferers in your country and looking into naturopaths in your area that specialise in fertility problems as they can provide herbal supplements that will help your symptoms. In particular, Vitex Agnus Castus is worth researching but I will not go into it here.

I hope this helps, and I wish everyone the best with their treatment.


----------



## esha

thank you so much zarine.

Sometimes you feel like the only person on earth that suffers from it, but once you take into account how many people are just like are, suffering through some of the same symptoms, it makes you feel not so alone. And I feel like all symptoms kinda hit you at once? After gr.9 I was slowly but it was still kinda steady weight gain but it felt like over night after gr.12 BAM there was the facial hair, BAM extra 20 pounds on me etc..

But I'm sure only with time the symptoms will get better. Thanks everyone!


----------



## KristinaD

PCOS is such a complicated disorder...after going through Nursing school and talking with my physician, it is still a difficult one to grasp! I was diagnosed about 2 years ago...so was my sister!! My mom swears she has it too, but hasn't officially been diagnosed. My physician told me that I had a very mild form of it after only doing bloodwork, and all I am doing to control it is birth control (NuvaRing...love it by the way). I do not exercise like I should...I need to start getting a regular schedule to do that, its pretty sporadic and whenever I feel like it. I don't eat horrible and my blood sugar has always been fine. I do have occasional black hairs that pop up under my chin or along my cheek bone that are easily plucked...and hairs that come up in other annoying areas! I do sometimes have HORRIBLE PMS...I don't know how people around me put up with me...I would not put up with me!!!! hah.

My only hope is to be able to carry children one day...my fiance totally understands and is supportive of me and its his hope and prayer too! With all the fertility options available these days, I'm hoping we'll have no problem!!!

I'm so sorry that you ladies are going through a tough time with PCOS, I know sometimes its very difficult! It's good to know you're not alone though!!!


----------



## Veronica Kowalski

I understand completely how you feel. I found out about my PCOS in grade 9. Its horrible the hair the hormone issues urgh Haha. I was born with a disfigured pituitary gland and my whole endocrine system is attacked my an autoimmune disorder which lead to vertigo, thyroid and PCOS problems. It sucks having to watch what you eat and later not being able to shed a pound after working out and dieting so hard for ever since I could remember. The worst part is the stretch marks from the rapid loss and gain or weight when you only looks like 10 pounds which is amazing until it comes back Haha. One word of advice him, it can only be worse if you let it be. Don't let the outward appearance be who you are because I'm sure you are an amazing individual full of potential and if ppl have a problem who cares! You are a beautiful human being and actually have an ass to talk about Haha enjoy the full figure, work it. Keep yourself healthy and enjoy life . keep a positive attitude and solidier through it, I'm sure we all look amazing in the next life. More important for people to know u are a good person rather then know you for your condition. I've learned that a while ago. Because in all honesty its an obsession to look good that people have in their minds everyone around you could care less. I speak from personal experience here, trust me. The right ppl will be there for you, even the right man.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> chin up smile on. And move forward soldier. Others have it worse you can live your life fully just gotta have faith hope and love in yourself and though who u care about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Veronica Kowalski

Sorry for all the spelling mistakes.I'm still getting used to my phones keyboard haha


----------



## Veronica Kowalski

Ladies as of treatment options, its a little pricey but I have been on the progesterone natural hormonal cream for a few years and this stuff really works. I am able to balance my weight and control the hair growth and even have a fairly stable menstral cycle now. If you are interested this is the doctor I go to Dr. Alvin Pettel. He's amazing and really helps you through this all. I was actually able to loose 30 pounds with his help which is amazing and all I did was follow a personalized plan he made for me, like he does for many. The key is to eat gluten free/ friebdsly foods and lactose free products. Basically he told me, although you aren't eat like a diabetic. It totally works and I feel amazing after this too.


----------



## Veronica Kowalski

I meant friendly* gluten free/ friendly foods (which taste awsome)


----------



## Maria Candy

I`m sorry to hear that. I hope everithing will be better.


----------



## Meggpi

I'm 31 and I've had PCOS since I was 14.  I think a lot more people have it than you know, but it comes in varying degrees.  I am completely anovulatory (no ovulation, no periods) and have a hard time with my weight.  It's so erratic it is more of a roller coaster than a yo-yo.  I fail glucose tests but my lipid panels come back fantastic.  I have three friends with it as well but they are all thinner than me and have been able to conceive with the help of fertility drugs. Two of those girls have awful acne where I have none.  It is just variable.  To be perfectly candid, I have been unable to conceive with fertility treatment.  The next step is IVF but we are not ready to pursue that yet.  If I'm not going to conceive 'naturally' I might as well go to grad school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Echoing the 'eat like you are diabetic' sentiment.  The weight gain in PCOS is related to insulin-resistance but they haven't really figured out why.  There is a genetic component as well--it tends to show up in women with female family members that suffer from it and also a strong diabetic family history in both sexes.  

 It can be hard, but I try to keep everything in perspective.  There have been times I wished that I instead had something that didn't manifest in physical appearance.  Really though, it is something you can manage with some effort.  It doesn't seem fair to have to make such an effort.  I know when you are young you see friends eat pizza and drink real coke and never gain a lb.  The thing is, that usually doesn't last forever.  Many of my friends who used to eat PIE straight from the container in front of me and stay in bikinis are starting to catch right up to me around age 30.  It isn't only about weight, it is about overall health.  You have a chance to make a positive health change now that will make great habits for the rest of your life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

